

Bitmessage – An Encrypted Communications Platform Based On Bitcoin - CryptoJunky
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/03/09/setting-up-and-using-bitmessage-an-encrypted-communications-platform-based-on-bitcoin/

======
staticfish
Have the blatant security problems been ironed out?

[http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/bitmessage-
completel...](http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/bitmessage-completely-
broken-crypto/)

~~~
CryptoJunky
I believe these issues were addressed with the release of version 0.2 a few
weeks back. The link to the Reddit post on it is below

[http://www.reddit.com/r/bitmessage/comments/17muuv/bitmessag...](http://www.reddit.com/r/bitmessage/comments/17muuv/bitmessage_v02_now_with_elliptic_curve/)

The updated version 2 is not backwards compatible with the version one because
of the problems mentioned.

------
juskrey
I just imagined the size of transactions database after 2-3 years of wide
adoption.

~~~
threedaymonk
That was my first thought too. Setting up a Bitcoin client currently requires
the download of around 7GB of historical data, as I recall.

The four-minute proof of work also worries me: do I have to toast my laptop
for four minutes every time I want to send a message? That's going to be bad
for battery life.

